# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Moff, wearable smart toy, Moff, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Moff, Inc.

"Moff: a wearable smart toy changes everything into toys" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Moff - a wearable smart toy
February 23, 2014




> Everything you do. Everything you hold. Change into toys. Coming soon at crowd funding in March! Moff, Inc. is a hardware startup which develops and produces human interface devices, making computers more friendly for humans (Tokyo in Japan. moff.mobi/ ). For more information, please subscribe to our NewsLetter on our official website.

----------


## Airicist

Moff band, wearable smart toy 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> Slap it onto your wrist, and your movements turn into sounds through bluetooth to your smartphone/tablet. Successful on Kickstarter, it has over 30 sounds on the app thus far, you can play air drums, you can sword fight, you can shoot, you can throw ninja weapons or make some magic in the air.

----------

